# J_T's 155 diamond



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so, I have my build over on AP. But I know that many here don't like to go there. So, might as well have a thread here too 

I will take some time later to fill in the details, but here is a picture... Er, its on the phone. Next post will have it then


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool! I'll check out the build thread o AP.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Cool! I'll check out the build thread o AP.


Grab a good drink, and some snacks  Its got a few pages to it!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

seen this in person. beauty tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> seen this in person. beauty tank.


Thanks  I have since dealt with the cyno, and have the upper hand on the last of the hair algae.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very interesting shape tank, we need some pictures of your life stock cant hardly see it in that pic..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Very interesting shape tank, we need some pictures of your life stock cant hardly see it in that pic..


All I have on my phone. I will get some more today. I bought them a snack at the grocery store  ask for one tiger shrimp, and wait for the look you get! Lol









Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Now their bellies are full!































Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wondering how deep is your sand bed


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

pat3612 said:


> Just wondering how deep is your sand bed


My fish likes digging, the left side is about 9" right now. The right side is only 3"

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

